# CC duck blind drawing



## Matt Hougan (Aug 19, 2008)

Anyone going to the CC duck blind drawing I am going to be doing a very informal inpromptu duck calling seminar. Bring your calls and hang out for awhile


----------



## Nelliboy2 (Apr 11, 2011)

Thinking about it, depends on my fall classes if I have enough time to slip down there during the season, I probably will though. So your wanting to teach people how to call?


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Matt Hougan (Aug 19, 2008)

yep, free to anyone who cares to show up. Been a contest caller since 2000, lots of championships, pro staff, videos, guide, blah, blah. Basically love teaching and sharing my talents and experience.


----------



## Chippewa (Oct 25, 2004)

where and when is this? I am interested if it is gonna be semi-close and not screw up the other draws!$


----------



## Matt Hougan (Aug 19, 2008)

Caesars Creek near Dayton. A good bit from Medina I'm afraid.


----------

